# Dr Horrible's Sing Along Blog



## Cryozombie (Aug 29, 2009)

Has Anyone else watched this bizzare Musical from Joss Whedon (The Creative Genius behind Firefly, Dollhouse, Buffy etc)?



> Aspiring super-villain Dr. Horrible (Neil Patrick Harris) wants to join the Evil League of Evil and win the girl of his dreams, but his nemesis, Captain Hammer (Nathan Fillion), stops him at every turn in this three-part musical.


 
I saw this a few days ago, and I've developed a Very Unhealthy Obsession with Ruling the World with a Death Ray... Don't ask me why.

If you have not seen it, it is availible on Hulu:

http://www.hulu.com/dr-horribles-sing-along-blog


----------



## Omar B (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah, good stuff.  Joss always rules and Nathan's great.


----------



## Steve (Aug 29, 2009)

Saw these a while back when they first came out.  They're very bizarre and hilarious.


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Joss Whedon is the man....and I LOVE Dr. Horrible.  I developed a whole new respect for Neil Patrick Harris.  Very funny stuff. 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 29, 2009)

Boo Hoo, it says it can't been shown outside the United States! Hopefully it will get picked up here soon.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 29, 2009)

You might be able to find it elsewhere online.  It was originally just released online through Joss' web site before it was put together on DVD.  Look around, it's worth it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 29, 2009)

I have them in itunes...  not sure if I can share them or how I'd do it, though, Tez.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 29, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Boo Hoo, it says it can't been shown outside the United States! Hopefully it will get picked up here soon.



Tez... all three "acts" are on Youtube, broken up into 6 parts.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 29, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Look around, it's worth it.



Totally.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 30, 2009)

I dl'd one of the songs to play on my Frets on Fire game a while back.

AoG


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 31, 2009)

I really liked it, but then I have liked most of his stuff.

I read/heard somewhere that this series was in response to the writer's strike to show that there was still good and original stuff out there.


----------



## blindsage (Aug 31, 2009)

A lot of fun.  Joss + NPH is amazing.  Now if only they could do a regular show together.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 1, 2009)

punisher73 said:


> I read/heard somewhere that this series was in response to the writer's strike to show that there was still good and original stuff out there.


 
I saw an Interveiw with Joss, he said somthing very similar, so yeah, Id go with that.


----------

